# Australian Tarantulas That Won't Kill A Dog



## dododoberman (Jun 20, 2017)

Hi guys, 
I'm new here, but i thought this would be the best place to ask if there are any tarantulas that can't kill a dog if they escape as I have two dogs.
Thanks


----------



## Callum Dureau (Jun 21, 2017)

I don't think there is many tarantulas that can actually kill people. I think instead of worrying what will kill your dogs if they escape, don't let them escape in the first place. What you should be planning for is making the enclosure escape-proof.


----------



## dododoberman (Jun 21, 2017)

Callum Dureau said:


> I don't think there is many tarantulas that can actually kill people. I think instead of worrying what will kill your dogs if they escape, don't let them escape in the first place. What you should be planning for is making the enclosure escape-proof.


Thanks for your reply! I will make the enclosure escape proof, I just want to be absolutely sure my other pets are safe in a SHTF scenario.


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 21, 2017)

I've no idea about the toxicity status to dogs, though I agree they're not as bad for humans as people like to say, 

Just wanted to throw in double check their venom toxicity to dogs, as many spiders that cause us issue don't cause issue for dogs, but likewise... Many that don't cause us issue are dangerous to dogs. 


Are you looking at a sling or older spider? If you could afford it a slightly older one may make you feel better in terms of escape potential.


----------



## dododoberman (Jun 21, 2017)

Thanks guys, I think I'll settle for a mid sized Selenotypus, as there have been no recorded cases of dogs (or humans!) getting killed by them (as far as I know, all the 7 fatal dog bites were inflicted by Phlogius and Selenocosmia). I will make the enclosure escape proof and keep the dogs away! Thanks a lot guys


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jun 21, 2017)

I'd be more worried in regards to the spiders. Dogs have a knack for killing small animals. Whether they're intending to eat, or play, it doesn't matter.


----------



## dododoberman (Jun 21, 2017)

Oshkii said:


> I'd be more worried in regards to the spiders. Dogs have a knack for killing small animals. Whether they're intending to eat, or play, it doesn't matter.


I thought about that. I think i'll just keep them away from each other, the dog in the house and the spider in its terrarium. My dogs do have quite the prey drive when it comes to small animals, so I'll just make sure they don't get too close to each other.


----------



## Callum Dureau (Jun 22, 2017)

Keep in mind that it would also depend on the size of the dog. A larger dog would be a lot less likely to be killed than a smaller dog. I'm not sure if its just a tale, but I have heard somewhere that a dogs liver is a lot stronger than a humans.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Nov 8, 2017)

Believe it or not just about every Australian Tarantula will kill your dog, however Australia's funnel webs will not... our domestic pets have a natural immunity to funnel web bites but the catch is our tarantulas won't hurt us but the funnel webs will... I keep many Australian T's and the Toowoomba Funnel web which is highly venomous. I have Jack Russell Terriers too, the boldest breed of dog on the planet.


----------

